# 6 gal community tank



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Aloha,

after my first betta adventure 1.5 years ago, I think I'm finally ready to give it another try. In the meantime I ventured into the fish-only saltwater world :grin2: and while I have character fish, I would love to get another planted tank (since I can't do reef with my fish) and I do miss the betta.

This time around I want to make it right from the beginning. 

I'm looking at a 6 gallon tank. I want to get a male betta and a few other fish. I'd love to get some neon tetras (I know they're schooling... min. number?) and a pleco or similar. Maybe some inverts? I know that 6 gallons isn't a lot to work with.

I want to put live plants in, too.

Thank you for any thoughts and suggestions


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome back to our world! :wave:

I have seven Betta-based community tanks from 5.5-20 gallons and I would not put any shoaling fish in a six gallon; not enough linear footprint for them. A 10 (20") is the lowest I would go but a 20 long (30") is better.

Instead, if you are willing to feed live food like Grindal or Micro Worms, I would go with three Dario Dario. Bright little fish, bottom dwellers who love clumps of Java Moss or Subwassertang. Another option would be Dwarf Panda Guppies. They are as tiny as the Dario and do well in my 5.5 gallons with a 16" linear footprint. Unlike larger Fancy Guppies, they are slow to reproduce. I have only males. Another member sells them and I would highly recommend her. She also has Mystery snails.

As far as shrimp or Dwarf Crays? Until the tank is at the least two months past final cycling and densely planted it is a deathtrap for most shrimp. They are extremely sensitive to the tiniest shift in parameters and graze on the biofilm on the various plants and decor. While I don't supplement feed my shrimp I do supplement my Crays with Hikari Crab Cuisine.

My favorite 5.5 had a Betta, three Dario Dario and an Assassin Snail who ate the leftover Betta food and live worms that escaped the Dario.


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for your input 

So, absolutely no neon tetras? Dang, I love their looks. Way back in a different century, I had a larger community tank and the neons were among my favorites. Not a big fan of guppies since then, though 

Love the mystery snail, will need to see where to get one here (very limited aquatic livestock availability were I live). Also love shrimps. How many? So, among the two of them (snail+shrimp(s) ), no need for an algae eating pleco?

I have no concerns feeding live food, given I can find it here.

Unfortunately, I can't really go much bigger. My 40gal saltwater tank is already taking up a lot of space and I don't think the hubby would agree if I turn the apartment in an aquarium  But hey, I'm learning and at least ain't going for a 2 gal filterless bowl anymore


----------



## Imp (Jun 9, 2018)

I recommend the pygmy cories option, since betta are bore of a surface fish, and cories more of a bottom tank fish. 



Of course, when I tried that option myself, the cories went to the middle of the tank a lot and the betta keeps going to the bottom ^_^, so despite the theory, mileage may vary.


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Again, thank you 

Thank you for the suggestion, but I don't think going double is something I'd want. Fish tanks is also a "design" option (in lack of a better wording) and enhances my home. Putting two on top of each other, especially two so different as a saltwater and a planted freshwater take away the attention of each. 

I don't think I'd like to go with any guppies, even the dwarf panda ones have the shape of guppies and for me that looks just too similar to a betta. The darf pygmy cories might work. I also saw something else at the LFS today...uhm, forgot the name... silverish, longer dorsal fins...sword something? I liked their look. I also liked the ..uhm...Pristella, maybe? I knew I should've written down the name.

They only had one type of snails and it wasn't either mystery nor nerite...no shrimps. Again, availability of any livestock is very limited were I live, unfortunately.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As I said, a six gallon does not have the linear footprint for shoaling fish. Unfortunately, anything less that a 10 gallon doesn't provide a proper habitat for most fish. This is particularly true of shoaling species which should have a bare minimum of six; both Prisella and Pygmy Cory are shoalers. 

What is the linear measurement of your six gallon?

As far as snails, does the LFS have Assassin Snails? They are quite pretty, IMO, and will clean up leftover food. They don't get very large at around 1" or so when grown.

BTW, Pygmy Cory are not bottom-dwelling but mid-tank dwellers as are Hastatus Cory. The only dwarf Cory that's is a bottom dweller is the Habrosus.


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

I looked up some fishes and I didn't mean Pristella, I meant Harlequin Rasbora. And option?

I don't remember what kind of snails they were, but I don't think they were Assassin snails...or maybe? Uhh, may memory. I went to the pet store for something different and just took a quick look to get an idea about what's around.

Tank: 17"x 8 3/4"


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Rasbora are shoaling fish.

Can you not slip in a 10 gallon. :-D Although, unfortunately, IME, a 10 is too small for the very active Neons. :-(

Make a list of what the pet store carries the next time you go in. Maybe there's something there. Of course, if you get a Plakat instead of a long-fin you could have three African Dwarf Frogs. ADF sometimes view those long fins as food and try to take out a bite.


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Aloha he,

It's been a while (been super busy, lately), so I haven't made any progress. Also, I'll be traveling in September, so I'm actually thinking of setting up the tank (and cycling) until after I'm back.

I went back to the LFS and the only snail they have are ramshorn. Bummer. I can't have mystery snails shipped here - another BUMMER, they're pretty! Apparently we have some invasive ones in the wild...I wonder if I could just go and catch one. Haven't seen any shrimps, either....will probably have to look into shipping some from a different LFS (if that's permitted). I went back and looked at your suggestions and out of all of them I think I like the Dario Darios the most. So, as far as stocking goes, right now I'm thinking:

1 male betta
Dario Dario - how many?
snail - if I can't find any others, I'll probably go with the ramshorn.
shrimp(s) - how many? (also, only after the tank has been up for a while, right?)

I'm also debating on getting a baby male. Pros? Cons? How easy is it to guess the final coloration? Morph?

Thank you


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Ease of coloration for a male betta: Never exact. The color tends to become more vibrant and darker with age. Marbles are never the same though, so if you pick one things can get very different.
Also, raising a baby requires a lot of commitment, they need a many water changes not for cleaniness but because they will become stunted and remain small otherwise. Figure on around 50% changes a minimum of three times a week for a 6g. An adult is easier to care for, however I feel a baby is more likely to get along as an adult with a community if raised in one. 

Ramshorn snails multiple quickly, so you only need one. Otherwise, you get dozens in a matter of weeks. You can get pink and blue ramshorn if you want. Check if you can get a nerite snail too, they come is a lot of colors.

Dario Dario: I read up on them preferring live foods, and rarely accepting pellets, and never flakes. Do you have access to live foods like tubiflex worms? 

Also, with that tank size, only a single Male dario(the colorful ones) and you can add 1-2 females(the plain ones)


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you!

Then maybe no baby male. I'm not afraid of doing regular water changes, but if they're this sensitive, I might better go with an adult. 

I didn't realize ramshorn snails come in colors - the ones at the LFS all looked black.

With that single Male dario and 1-2 females - how productive are they? I've been really burnt with guppies in that department (I didn't know better at the time and no one told me when I got them). Not sure about live food, will need to research that. They don't even eat frozen food?

What about shrimps? I'd really love a shrimp or two? Is that enough?

Getting back to neons - they require square footage, not cubic footage, right? So if I were to get a 12 gal high, that wouldn't help much, would it?


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

Since I just came across them....what about a few Celestial Pearl Danios? Apparently they stay very small. Not sure if I can actually get them here, though...


----------



## ankaa (Nov 29, 2015)

No-one?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As I said before: Anything under a 10 is unfair to shoaling fish and CPD need a shoal. 

It is doubtful you'll be able to find female Dario and if you do consider yourself lucky. With a Betta in residence you won't have to worry about babies. But, as noted, you must be committed to feeding live for as long as you have them or they will die.

There's nothing wrong with getting only male Guppies. But, honestly, one Betta is enough for a six gallon. Tank mates are strictly for us as Betta do not need tank mates and are probably better off living alone in such a small tank.


----------

